# Help Identify!



## runner1 (Jun 15, 2003)

My Webpage

Approx 5". Very slow growth.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

need more info...and picture would help if any available


----------



## runner1 (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry, pic isn't uploading


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, no pic no answer!


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Here is a pic...


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Dear Runner1 :
a closeup-pic would help much,Ihave some ideas about your fish, but cannot say for sure!


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks like a spilo cf to me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Azrael said:


> Dear Runner1 :
> a closeup-pic would help much,Ihave some ideas about your fish, but cannot say for sure!


I have no idea, possibly a S. MACULATUS

Threads like this annoy me as firstly you are asking for an ID on your fish when you do not post a pic here, you can even host it in your post!!!!

instead you add a link to "your webpage" do you expect us to locate the pics ourselves and then help you.

this is just lazy, and considering you want help........

also we have a fish ID forum









sorry for being so harsh, but why not post a pic????

if you simply don't know please PM me and I will be more than happy to explain it for you









here is one of your pics


----------



## runner1 (Jun 15, 2003)

As I stated earlier, I tried several times to post the pic here. It would not upload, so
I went the link route. Sorry for the aggravation.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> runner1 Posted on Jun 18 2003, 04:19 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> As I stated earlier, I tried several times to post the pic here. It would not upload, so
> I went the link route. Sorry for the aggravation.


 Try dropping the number of pixels of your photo by running through a photo program (such as; Microsoft Picture It!). Your photo file may be to large to load here. Even a paint program (standard on computers) can reduce the size of your file.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

runner1 said:


> As I stated earlier, I tried several times to post the pic here. It would not upload, so
> I went the link route. Sorry for the aggravation.


Hey runner1, dont worry about it, Innes is just being an ass. Good looking fish btw, it has the color of a spilo cf, but the body shape imo is not quite right. I really dont know, but very pretty.

And Innes, relax on the guy, not everyone is as computer savy as you or knows which sites will provide remote image hosting. I still cant figure out how to upload a picture so I gave up on it. People still use links in the picture forum and I dont see you bitching at them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> runner1 said:
> 
> 
> > As I stated earlier, I tried several times to post the pic here. It would not upload, so
> ...


 Yeah, I'm sorry.

I had just got up, and was not in a good mood.
I do appoligise


----------

